# Help!!!!!!!! Want better seats please,,



## Mothman (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi guys ive recently brought a Fiat Ducato hymer swing 494 1.9Td 2000 and the fiat has two front seats without arm rests,,,,,,,,,, i am really missing having arm rests,,, so guys do any of you know if i can put in any type of captain seats preferbly leather type, 

Many thanks an uncomfy Barrington B,


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 19, 2011)

hi
i dont know about your van but i put leather seats/ full electric in my van, had to modify the mountings to suit so you may be able to do the same!!
here are my seats 






happy wilding

tranivanman


----------



## Mothman (Jul 19, 2011)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET Now there nice looking seats, thats what im after but with armrests, thanks tranivanman, so anyone got any ideas on the fiat ducato 2000??????

Barrington B,


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 19, 2011)

hi barrington
have a look on flebay, theres loads on there with armrest as well, you might find something you fancy, seat wise that is!!!!

tranivanman


----------



## Tony Lee (Jul 19, 2011)

I took the inside arm rests off my seats because they restricted the passage between the back and front.
You might want to check that reducing your space by 4" still allows for easy access.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 19, 2011)

you have to consider the space different seats take up .but have you tried to get hold of a couple of seats out of an american r.v  sometimes available on ebay ,never going to be cheap though .another idea may be range rover ones


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 19, 2011)

tranivanman said:


> hi
> i dont know about your van but i put leather seats/ full electric in my van, had to modify the mountings to suit so you may be able to do the same!!
> here are my seats
> 
> ...


  they look very much like the ford scorpio seats ????? verry comfy in fact i think they were the best thing about the car


----------



## Mothman (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats fantastic guys, i think a hunt round scrap yards & Ebay is on the cards, 

and the armrest issue never thought of the space being taken off,,,, cheers for all your sound advice,,

Barrington B,


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 20, 2011)

mandrake said:


> they look very much like the ford scorpio seats ????? verry comfy in fact i think they were the best thing about the car


 
hi there
yes your right, they are and there full electric and so comfy,   if i change the van I'll take them out and put in my next one.

happy wilding.

tranivanman


----------



## AndyC (Jul 20, 2011)

*Vito seats...*

While we are talking about seats, anyone know if there are any seats with built in swivel bases that will fit a Mercedes Vito pre 2003? I've been told that Ford Galaxy seats will fit - anyone know?

AndyC


----------



## Mothman (Aug 5, 2011)

I still cant find the right seats with armrests,,,,,,,,


----------



## teen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Seats*

I had a Merc Sprinter - terrible seats, too narrow and no arm rests.  bought a pair of seats with an arm on each installed with swivel, took them out when we sold the van, hardley used them ( changed the van) and now they are sat in the corner.  they are not leather but would be willing to sell. get in touch if you are interested and I will get them out and photo them for you.  we paid £750 for the pair - obviously dont want that much but will ask 'him thats in charge' how much he wants.


----------



## Mothman (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Teen pictures would be good please,
Oh will they fit a fiat Ducato 2000 reg??
Barrington B,


----------



## teen (Aug 6, 2011)

doing the pics now


----------



## Mothman (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi guys im still looking for the right seats please,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Barrington B,


----------

